# how flexible are allocation rates - company pension



## patrickolee (10 Feb 2010)

Hi, 

Was told by my account that it would be best to setup a company pension, as it gives more flexibility.

Ran the agent and they say for a company pension, they offer (on once off payments) 98% allocation rate with a 1% management fee. Is this a normal rate/billing on once off payments? 

I see another thread talking about < 100% allocation rates.


----------



## patrickolee (10 Feb 2010)

Actually, he just rang me back... when I told him I'd being doing some reading and could get a better allocation rate. He immediately offered me 100% allocation rate, with a 1% management charge and waffled something about it being a different contract, with a regular payment and a once per year topup option.

Always get nervous when people start changing their prices so quickly. Is this normal?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Feb 2010)

*Re: company pension*

[FONT=&quot]Please  the title of your post in line with the Posting Guidelines. 

Please read the  before posting again on Askaboutmoney.

Any responses to posts with meaningless titles will be removed.

If the title is not edited within a reasonable time, the post will be closed.

Brendan
Administrator [/FONT]


----------



## GSheehy (11 Feb 2010)

You can purchase an 'Execution Only' (no advice) Executive Pension on-line with 100% Allocation and a 1% Annual Management Charge with no entry or exit penalties. These terms are not conditional on you making both regular and once-off contributions.

If a product has a greater than 100% allocation rate; it normally means that if you want to move the funds to somewhere else, there may be an exit penalty of up to 5% in the first 5 years of the contract.  



GS


----------

